# Does anyone number your pens. If so how?



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been thinking about starting to number each of my pens but the problem is I don't know how to do so effectively. I've hand-marked a select few with a sharpie marker, sealed with clear spraypaint, then put a coat of CA over the top to finish and seal the whole deal, but I don't think this is a very good way, in fact, one pen had to be re-CA'd due to the spray paint shrinking and eventually ending up with a wrinkled finish until I re-finished it. 

Is there anyone doing this and how do you do it, covering wood and acrylic pens?


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jul 15, 2012)

Why would you want to put numbers on your pens. It might just confuse your customers/friends and blotch up the natural look of your pens.
IMHO.


----------



## Wright (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't know how you would number the pen itself with good results, however, I number every pen I make in my DB with a thumbnail picture of the pen. Hope this helps.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

I've got photos of every pen I've made and have those in numbered folders, so I'm already doing that. But I'm thinking from a a point of view where customers could point to that number and identify it as my pen and not another turners pen. 

Not saying I'm ever going to become famous, but if I did, that pen, even a kit based one would be worth more if the owner could point it back to one that I made. So this is really stretching the realms of reality, but yet thinking ahead in some offbeat practical sense. 

Surely I'm not the first that's thought about this, and I'm wondering how others have addressed it.


----------



## OOPS (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you want the number to be readily visible?  Are you wanting to establish a "limited edition" where only a certain number are made?  If you're wanting to hide the number, you could engrave the underside of the clip.  If you want it visible, and the clip is large enough, for instance, such as a cigar pen clip, you could engrave the outside for all to see.  Any other way would either be quite visible, or potentially ruin your finish, as you've learned.  I think we will need more information in order to help.


----------



## OOPS (Jul 15, 2012)

Your post came in just before my reply.  People who sell BOW or Jack Daniels blanks offer a certificate of authenticity.  That would be your cheapest way to offer people something that they could hold onto in case your work becomes famous.  The next cheapest option would be to engrave the underside of the clip, if possible.  If I wanted to make a pen such as you're suggesting, I would contact a dealer such as Exotic Blanks to find out what it might cost to obtain a clip or another part that could be yours exclusively.  An exclusive/custom nib or clip would be incontrovertable proof  that it came from you.  That's probably a more expensive investment than the certificate of authenticity.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

OOPS said:


> Your post came in just before my reply.  People who sell BOW or Jack Daniels blanks offer a certificate of authenticity.  That would be your cheapest way to offer people something that they could hold onto in case your work becomes famous.  The next cheapest option would be to engrave the underside of the clip, if possible.  If I wanted to make a pen such as you're suggesting, I would contact a dealer such as Exotic Blanks to find out what it might cost to obtain a clip or another part that could be yours exclusively.  An exclusive/custom nib or clip would be incontrovertable proof  that it came from you.  That's probably a more expensive investment than the certificate of authenticity.



I'm thinking the Certificate of Authenticity wouldn't be the best the best option because it could get separated from the pen and thus the pen becomes another unmarked anonymous pen. 

Think of like this: what if the president of the US made pens at some point in his/her life and went on to other things. I'm guessing those pens would be worth more than those made by you and me, but how would people be able to prove the origin if it wasn't marked in some way? 

This is all just for a good discussion, but with a practical aspect of how we could accomplish this. Look and antique glassware as another example, those made by certain people or families are more desirable than those by others, and they've got distinguishing marks on the bottom side to indicate where they came from. 

I think it's something we all should do, especially kitless pen makers. But how do we do it in such a way as to show the origin of the pen, without adversely distracting from the beauty we try to achieve with our creations?


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 15, 2012)

You could always have the number laser engraved and then finish over it.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

Another example is how many of us how make bowls and vessels sign and number the bottoms of them and cover it with several coats of whatever finish we use. I'm trying to figure out how to apply that to a pen where it's visible, but doesn't detract from the visual appeal of the pens design and style.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jul 15, 2012)

If you really think it would be necessary you could always get a cheap electric engraver and write/print your name on the part of a transmission which is visable when changing refills? It would put your name or "mark" on it without being distracting from the looks of the pen. 
Just a thought for this discussion.
I really don't think I'll be famous in the future so I wouldn't bother with it myself.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 15, 2012)

_( Don`t know where you used the Sharpie , but it is difficult to put a  makers mark on such a small canvas without it detracting from the pens  appearance _. _I have tried using one on the underside of the clip , and also on the  inside of a Sierra barrel , but more from the point of view of me being  able to identify a pen as having been made by me as opposed to a  customer making that identification . I expect the customer to keep the  paperwork that has come with the pen i__f he wants proof of the maker when I become famous ! _

_No idea as to the long term survivability of the Sharpie_ _marking . The CA coat may help . _)


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's what I did on #200. My signature is between the two straight rows of stars and  there's a "WW #200" (WW=Wingers Woodworks) around the base of the cap (click photos so see the larger versions stored in MPA). 





And when complete it doesn't show much. The clip covers the signature and the number is not obtrusive on the lower end. 


 

The problem is, this process doesn't translate to acrylic pens, and as I mentioned another pen didn't turn out so well and had to be redone. So I'm wonder if anyone else does this, and if so how are they doing it?


----------



## navycop (Jul 15, 2012)

I was thinking along the same lines as 76winger. If acrylic, you can cast a little label in there with your name and pen #. With wood you can CA some type of small mark/decal on the barrel.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

navycop said:


> I was thinking along the same lines as 76winger.* If acrylic, you can cast a little label in there with your name and pen #. *With wood you can CA some type of small mark/decal on the barrel.



This could work if your casting, but what about if you're buying pre-made blanks from others? Granted the more we do ourselves, the more personal it is to us. 

Would surface markings work? For instance jewelry frequently has some markings of the person/business that made the piece along with K rating of gold, etc. Would whatever they use to stamp the jewelry work to stamp acrylic or wood? And could that be filled and sealed after it's been marked?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 15, 2012)

I too have wondered the dame thing, not cause I'll ever be famous, but I'd like to mark my work.

FWIW, if I picked up your #200 and saw that writing I'd put it down in a hurry.  It looks more like someone wrote their name on it, not a makers mark as intended IMO.

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 15, 2012)

Why not just lazer a very small mark, and fill it. Find an engraver who will do it. I wouldn't # each pen just put your mark, I can't remember but we had a member who did this.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 15, 2012)

76winger said:


> Would surface markings work? For instance jewelry frequently has some markings of the person/business that made the piece along with K rating of gold, etc. Would whatever they use to stamp the jewelry work to stamp acrylic or wood? And could that be filled and sealed after it's been marked?



Jewelers use a stamp; standard ones are available for hallmarks for the precious metals, and you can have one custom made with your own mark. I had one made with my logo; my sterling pen parts get that stamp and a "925" stamp (925 = sterling silver).

I don't think stamping will work on woods or plastics. It might mark it, but there's a good chance it would give ugly results and/or crack the material. But it wouldn't be difficult to laser engrave a logo or other info.

If small and neat, I think this information looks fine next to the CB or a finial, or on the clip if it's engravable/stampable material (plated items often don't take these processes well).


----------



## thewishman (Jul 15, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Why not just lazer a very small mark, and fill it. Find an engraver who will do it. I wouldn't # each pen just put your mark, I can't remember but we had a member who did this.




It was Chris something....C.H. ?


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Why not just lazer a very small mark, and fill it. Find an engraver who will do it. I wouldn't # each pen just put your mark, I can't remember but we had a member who did this.



In the end, this might be the best way, although it would mean sending everything I make out to be engraved it I was were to adopt it, since the equipment isn't exactly affordable to the masses. And can they do an engraving around the edge of the barrel or would it have to be a straight line in the middle like we normally see being done?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 15, 2012)

If its of any use to you MicroSamp makes stamps sets down around .5mm tall I use a 1mm set for my work. They are not cheap. The numbers only set is $125 the complete set with letters and numbers runs $350.00 they can custom make a logo stamp as small as .25mm


----------



## AnachitlPut (Jul 15, 2012)

i think what you are looking for is a symbol that you make that you can put on your pens. it would be a sign saying you made it . like a crest or a makers mark. ex guns makers have marks they put on all of their guns going back houndreds of years.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 15, 2012)

Luke Putman said:


> i think what you are looking for is a symbol that you make that you can put on your pens. it would be a sign saying you made it . like a crest or a makers mark. ex guns makers have marks they put on all of their guns going back houndreds of years.



This might be what I'm thinking of and Mike might be onto something with the pricey microstamps (although they are cheaper than purchasing a laser engraver for this purpose). But then I'd have to wonder about Mathew's concern about them marring the surface in an undesirable fashion. Hearing from someone who's done this on pen bodies or found some other way would be reassuring.


----------



## EricJS (Jul 16, 2012)

Luke Putman said:


> i think what you are looking for is a symbol that you make that you can put on your pens. it would be a sign saying you made it . like a crest or a makers mark. ex guns makers have marks they put on all of their guns going back houndreds of years.


 
Luke's idea about a maker's mark or crest would increase the familiarity of your "brand." Kind of like the "white star" used by Mont Blanc. You just need to work on the right location & application. Unlike a signature, It wouldn't detract - if all your pens had it.

By the way, if you run for president, I'll vote for ya.:biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been trying to come up with a way to integrate our FOP nib into a mark that can be placed somewhere on the pen.  No luck getting something small enough so far but I haven't given up


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 17, 2012)

There was a company many years ago that had a extremely small punch that was used to stamp in a mark.  A thread from that time identified the company and how tiny it was.  Some folks looked into adopting it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep, thats it Chris Higdon from the Atlanta aera, had a very proffessional mark on each of his pens..

http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/chigdon/Black Palm Emporer 1.jpg




thewishman said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just lazer a very small mark, and fill it. Find an engraver who will do it. I wouldn't # each pen just put your mark, I can't remember but we had a member who did this.
> ...


----------



## raar25 (Jul 17, 2012)

What about electrolytic etching the inside of the tube on the cap or the outside of the tranmission.  It would be a little tricky but you could do it to the parts long before you put them near a finished pen and probably find someone to mark a large number of them for cheap. Also the electrolytic etch equipment is pretty cheap.

Note if you want the the mark to be outside what about on the underside fo the clip.

To be honest IMHO having your signature visible on the outside of a pen will probably deter alot of customers.


----------



## dow (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I don't know if it's laser engraving roll stamping or what, but Brian Grey at Edison pens has a neat looking solution.  You might contact him and see if he's willing to share what he does.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 17, 2012)

Trace Mark [CA00-368] - $99.99 : Microstamp, Jeweler's & Crafter's choice for custom stamps & supplies

This is the info on the micro stamp


----------



## jd99 (Jul 17, 2012)

Get someone to make you a small branding iron with your mark, you could just brand the wood pens, the acrylic you would have to mark them then take a skin cut to smooth out the ridges and just leave your mark before you polish. You could even fill in the mark, with gold or some other color powder then seal with CA.


Me I don't see the need I have a photograph history of each pen and who I sold it to, what it was made from and where the material came from in my database, and no two pens are alike, I always try to take at least a couple of pictures of each pen and I make sure I get what ever makes it unique in one of the pictures. Just for my information.

That way the customer doesn't have my branding on what ever they bought. 

Some folks like me don't care for branding or adding names to merchandise. I change out the license plate frames on my car as soon as I get it home; the dealer doesn't pay me to advertise for them... :wink:


----------



## Proud2Turn (Jul 17, 2012)

*Markers Mark*

Thought putting a markers mark (my logo - once I come up with one) and year on accessible, but hidden places on pens.  Such as the transmission on a BP.  Not sure on rollerballs & FP, perhaps on the backside of the clip (as someone else suggested) but that might be a bit hard to see, or on the bottom of the end cap or on the nib.

Most of my pens, for now, go to family and friends and I know that having them marked and dated would be of value and distinguish my custom handcrafted pens from any store bought pens. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe Stacy Robinson of PenzByDesign in Atlanta engraves a unique serial number on each pen; says it allows it to be insured, and if he gets a request for a replacement, he can look up that serial number and reproduce that pen. I don't know specifically where the engraving is, but it seems it was on a metal surface.

I may have to experiment with my laser to see how small I can engrave on metal pen plating.


----------



## jd99 (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve Busey said:


> I believe Stacy Robinson of PenzByDesign in Atlanta engraves a unique serial number on each pen; says it allows it to be insured, and if he gets a request for a replacement, he can look up that serial number and reproduce that pen. I don't know specifically where the engraving is, but it seems it was on a metal surface.
> 
> I may have to experiment with my laser to see how small I can engrave on metal pen plating.


As thin as the plating is on pens would any kind of lazer engraving be a conduct for corrosion to start? I could see it on the body, or blank, but the plating is another story


----------



## randyrls (Jul 17, 2012)

From watching "antiques Roadshow", jewelers have a "makers mark" that is registered.  I wonder if they would consider the custom pens as jewelery?

Possibly Bruce Boone could answer this question?
I would put any mark on the transmission of other exposed surface when the pen is apart for refill.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

Could work, I found this link on a knife forum

Penovino


----------



## edstreet (Jul 20, 2012)

the bad part about 'marks' the end user does not know who did it.  It's better to put your name on something like a box, presentation stand or something that would go with the pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 21, 2012)

Many ball point and rollerball pens long with some fountain pens you could put a small number on the tip near where it joins the wood - if they can get designs on the nibs of fountain pens you can get a number on on the tip.  I can't really picture it being cheap though unless you have your own laser engraving setup.


----------



## billspenfactory (Jul 21, 2012)

how about invisable ink that would only show up under a black light   you can put it on like a decal.   Just A Thought??


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 21, 2012)

At one time, I wanted to brand my pens with my personal logo. I got a bunch of nails and fine files and carved my logo onto the head of the nail. I heated it and branded the wood and it worked. It was, as you might guess, very small but is what I wanted. Inconspicuous.


----------

